# SOTW too fast



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

SOTW needs to slow down a bit so I'll have more time for my shower, or make a BLT sandwich, etc., while it/or a forum loads.:twisted:


----------



## Martin Williams (Mar 7, 2004)

I think you could consider getting dial up service.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

I've got just the computer for you!!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

jazzbluescat said:


> SOTW needs to slow down a bit so I'll have more time for my shower, or make a BLT sandwich, etc., while it/or a forum loads.:twisted:


There is technology available for your requirements. In Finland there is a savings and loan association that is very popular in the country side. I have been told that they added extra delay in their ATM machines between the transactions so that the clientele would not get lost in the shuffle.

I appreciate your signature, especially the last line,
-Harri


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

The powers-that-be might want to put this thread over in the "Suggestions"forum..... Thanks.



Martin Williams said:


> I think you could consider getting dial up service.


No sense going wild.:|


----------

